# Sweet Magazine



## Nic (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone out there seen the new magazine about diabetes called Sweet?

I bought the last issue and would highly recommend it!


----------



## Granny Liz (Jan 28, 2009)

*Sweet*

I've been getting this since it started and it is brilliant.  Really helpful articles and good recipes.


----------



## MarcLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there an official website for this? Is it linked to a UK charity for Diabetes? What kind of stuff does it contain?


----------



## Nic (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, it's:

http://www.sweetmagazine.org/

It's published by an independent magazine publisher, you can buy it in supermarkets, although I have found it a bit hard to track down but large Tescos and WHSmith usually have it. It has good features, real life stories, news - basically it's a magazine about healthy living but with a focus on diabetes - for type 1 and 2


----------



## aymes (Jan 28, 2009)

hadn't heard of it before but just taken a look at the website and think I will give it a go


----------



## MarcLister (Jan 29, 2009)

Nic said:


> Yes, it's:
> 
> http://www.sweetmagazine.org/
> 
> It's published by an independent magazine publisher, you can buy it in supermarkets, although I have found it a bit hard to track down but large Tescos and WHSmith usually have it. It has good features, real life stories, news - basically it's a magazine about healthy living but with a focus on diabetes - for type 1 and 2


Thank you.


----------



## Karen (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it's great - down to earth with some sensible articles. You can get back copies - bit expensive though - and take out a subscription. I got money off by subscribing so no more hunting around the shops


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

I have never heard of it, but will look at the web site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Munjeeta (Jan 29, 2009)

I read it once and found it really useflu but haven't managed to find it since! Seeing this thread though, I have just subscribed to it. Excellent!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 29, 2009)

Nic said:


> Yes, it's:
> 
> http://www.sweetmagazine.org/
> 
> It's published by an independent magazine publisher, you can buy it in supermarkets, although I have found it a bit hard to track down but large Tescos and WHSmith usually have it. It has good features, real life stories, news - basically it's a magazine about healthy living but with a focus on diabetes - for type 1 and 2


Seems an interesting site. Have you noticed who is missing from their list of useful sites?

Regards Dodger


----------



## Caroline (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a look at the site and have subscribed for a year to see how I get on. May even subscribe for a friend for her birthday if it's any good.


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2009)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Seems an interesting site. Have you noticed who is missing from their list of useful sites?
> 
> Regards Dodger


Actually, this site was mentioned in the latest mag and that's how I discovered it! : )


----------



## CATMAC (Jan 29, 2009)

Got the last two issues it is a good read, picked it up in morrisons.


----------



## aymes (Jan 29, 2009)

bought it today, was a pretty good read so think I may give a subscription a go as it works out a lot cheaper


----------



## katie (Jan 29, 2009)

I hadn't heard of this magazine before, think I will get one and give it a go too


----------



## rubymurry (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sweet*

Thanks for the website address, I have just ordered the magazine, it looks like it's worth giving it a try! Look forward to receiving the mag!!!


----------



## dabbit (Jan 30, 2009)

Like many others I hadn't heard of it, but just found you can subscribe on isubscribe and if you go through www.topcashback.co.uk you get 8% cashback


----------



## lynn (Jan 30, 2009)

Nic said:


> Has anyone out there seen the new magazine about diabetes called Sweet?
> 
> I bought the last issue and would highly recommend it!



Hi Nic,
    Yep i think the mag is great i've bought it since day one but, i must admit when i saw it on the shelf in Tesco's i thought "oh no not another sweet pudding mag" but when i picked it up i was nicely surprised when i was diagnosed 7 years ago there were no mags on diabetes and i couldn't get to find out about anything other than the web and then i discovered diabetes uk, of course they can tell you anything and everything you need to know but, its nice to have such a good mag on something we all have.
         With best wishes Lynn xx


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 30, 2009)

will have to look for it, think you can get it in borders?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have never heard of this magazine before. is it a good read??


----------



## bev (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds great but does anyone know if its child friendly? I wouldnt want my 10 year old reading anything scary! Thanks . Bev


----------



## Nic (Jan 31, 2009)

bev said:


> Sounds great but does anyone know if its child friendly? I wouldnt want my 10 year old reading anything scary! Thanks . Bev


Definitely! The last issue had a few features relating to children with diabetes, it would prob be a great read for you as the features are targeted at parents. There was an interesting feature and cases study about twins, one of which had type 1. It's not scary at all, very positive!
Nic


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2009)

*Poems for Sweet*

Coo! I just got a reply from my enquiry about whether they'd be interested in my poems - they said they'd like to have a look, so here goes!


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 8, 2009)

Brilliant news - here's to the fame of Milly and Molly Moles spreading!


----------



## bev (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh wow! 
I am so happy for you northerner!

Please remember us when your rich and famous - and Alex and i still want a signed copy of your book when it comes out!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Oh wow!
> I am so happy for you northerner!
> 
> Please remember us when your rich and famous - and Alex and i still want a signed copy of your book when it comes out!Bev



Well, they haven't said 'yes' yet, just that they might be interested, so I'm not getting carried away! Although it would be nice after my abject failure to win the euromillions on Friday...!


----------



## Donald (Mar 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, they haven't said 'yes' yet, just that they might be interested, so I'm not getting carried away! Although it would be nice after my abject failure to win the euromillions on Friday...!



There is always next week it is anouther rollover the officel lottery site say it jackpot is ?90,120,000 nice might get a ticket and chance it


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2009)

Sadly, Northerner, you're right to be a realist, but I hope your poems will be published, in Sweet or elsewhere, to reach a larger audience than these boards. Unfortunately, I have had articles published over the years, and not always been paid - once a paper went bust between publishing my piece, but before paying me. On another occasion, a website declined my offer of an article (about health on adventure races), but a year later, I revised it and sold it to another. My only aim was to get useful advice into the public domain, where it could help others, so money wasn't the issue in that case.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 9, 2009)

fingers crossed Alan, I am thinking of subscribing to this magazine, have brought the last 2 copies and thought they were pretty good. I can also pass them on to my in-laws to read after me.


----------

